# Interactive Fishing Magazine



## chi4505 (Nov 8, 2007)

I am in the process of putting together a fishing magazine. Initially it will only be available on the Ipad.

I would like to know how many people on the forum own ipads?

The magazine will be fully interactive and include videos and audio files. I am fairly sure this has not been done with an Australian fishing magazine.

The first 3 issues will be free of charge and then after that I am not sure what the pricing will be, but it will be cheap.

Probably something like $2.99 for a single issue or $1.99 per issue if you subscribe for 12 months.

We will also be looking for people to contribute articles and videos. If you are interested let me know.

So what do you think?


----------



## chi4505 (Nov 8, 2007)

II have already had some votes so I think I will leave it for now.

Out of interest would you pay for a magazine on the ipad? If not why.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

I would. Audio and video makes it soooo much more appealing than print. Also gives readers the chance to give input.

I think your biggest problem would be why would people pay when they can get quality trip reports, reviews, and any other info right here on AKFF. You would have to make sure your content was of the highest quality, but in principal I would pay for an online copy.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

I ticked yes as i like the idea of an online interactive magazine. I will certainly check out the initial editions. Would i pay? If i felt it added value through entertaining me or building my knowledge..... yeah think i would


----------



## chi4505 (Nov 8, 2007)

It definitely wont be a straight PDF. It will be a fully interactive magazine with video, audio and articles.

I would love to offer the magazine for free but it is just to much work and advertisers will not throw money at a magazine that does not have a proven track record.

Thanks to everyone that has voted so far and offered input. It gives me some confidence that I am on the right track.

Cheers

Damian


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

my intention is - to get a kindle


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

eagle4031 said:


> my intention is - to get a kindle


Kindles don't support video
Kindles are best for text based media i.e. books
Kindles don't (the best of my knowledge) have a fishing magazineyou can subscribe to (and i'm not including Pulp fly in that - its a collection/anthology of writings not a magazine)
Kindles generally don't have all the pretty colours man, that make this such an attractive proposition on ipad/tablet



chi4505 said:


> It definitely wont be a straight PDF. It will be a fully interactive magazine with video, audio and articles.
> 
> I would love to offer the magazine for free but it is just to much work and advertisers will not throw money at a magazine that does not have a proven track record.
> 
> ...


Damian
I have a number of fishing mags that I get on subscription on my ipad
some are good, some are only ok i.e. plain pdf
none are truly exceptional and/or use the ipad to its best advantage technology wise

If you're going to stick in video and audio files the size of the file will increase, download speeds will decrease and drive up the cost
Be aware that US magazines sold on the ipad (in my experience) work out at a 12 month sub for the cts of 2 print issues

i.e. If Fishing World finally caught up and offered an ipad or zinio edition this is the approximate costings I would expect to see:

Print issue: $AUD 7.95
Print subscription (12) $AUD 85

E-zine subscription (12) $AUD 16 (i.e. 1.33 per issue)
Single e-issue $AUD 1.99 - 2.99

I expect people would pay that sort of prce for a plain pdf version for an already established favouriet
but they might baulk at paying it for an unknown entity

Your idea of 3 free is good, but expect a high attrition after that

For me:
I'd pay for a magazine I already knew (FW as per above, or Modern Fishing, or Flylife) 
NAFA and BBB digest are already on the ipad bookshelf (will be checking them out tonight)

For a magazine that I've never seen I'd want a free edition, or a cheap 1st edition
and comparative quality for price for the big 5 noted above

good luck
keep us posted


----------



## chi4505 (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow thanks for the length post anselmo.

I agree with everything that you have said and that is why I am going to offer the first three issues free of charge. I am not sold on the price yet, I may even make it $0.99 if a user subscribes for 12 months.

The only worry I have is if I make it to cheap will people even bother to look at it? Will they think it must be crap at that price?

In regards to competing magazines I also agree and that's why I have decided to jump in early. The take up rate will be quiet low but in 3 - 4 years time this is how people will read all magazines. Unfortunately I think Newsagents will become a thing of the past in the next 5 - 10 years.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I ticked I would read it on my iPad. I'm an avid fishing mag reader. BUT somewhat hesitant at paying for Internet content. If you start free, I'd check it out. Then you have the opportunity to convince me.


----------



## jaytee102 (Apr 12, 2012)

What about a free to download app that comes with the first three issues and the option to pay and download others? I believe you have to pay $100 a year to put an app on the Apple Store.


----------



## chi4505 (Nov 8, 2007)

That's exactly what it will be. First 3 issues free and then X amount per issue after that.

It's not $100.00 per app it is $100.00 for the developers license for the apple store.

I will keep everyone up to date on the progress. At this stage the first issue us basically complete. It will be available at the start of next month.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

anselmo said:


> eagle4031 said:
> 
> 
> > my intention is - to get a kindle
> ...


thanks Anselmo - i had not investigated them that completely - i definitely need the book option though


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

I agree a few free issues to suck in the readers
I would pay for a good read and access to a more modern way of enjoying finding out about yak fishing etc
Love vids


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't buy print mags as they are too expensive. iPad is the way to go and would pay for a good read. One topic that would get me to buy would be unbiased product reviews. Lots of pics and IDE will differentiate from print and if you don't have the bandwidth you don't have to download. There is some truth that with akff what is the need but I do see merit in a well produced and edited mag. I also quite like ads for interesting products but not popups.

I would subscribe. Go for it


----------



## fishingbay (Jan 21, 2012)

I would buy it if it was say $0.99 to $1.99 per issue as I spend enough on fishing magazines already  
Cheers billy


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Will it come with a free lure?


----------



## jaytee102 (Apr 12, 2012)

Just saw this on Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid ... =1&theater


----------



## chi4505 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for all of the replies. I will let you know once the magazine is live.


----------



## chi4505 (Nov 8, 2007)

jaytee102 said:


> Just saw this on Facebook:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid ... =1&theater


Thanks Jacob. Looks like someone else has had the same idea.


----------



## chi4505 (Nov 8, 2007)

foxx1 said:


> Will it come with a free lure?


No but there will be plenty of bargains.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

plenty of free online mags out there already. Take a look at Hooked Up magazine and ET's magazine.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

To be completely honest, I wouldn't buy it.

I see online forums like this as more beneficial and interactive than any magazine can be. Generally, the amount of knowledge garnered by talking to people on here is more than I would get from reading an article with one blokes opinion on something.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Quality of content. 
Good writing and great photos is the key for me.
The other thing is the advertising, I wont look at anything that is full of ads.

Magazines used to have a writer and a photographer on a story, then we just had the writer who also had to take the shots and now we seem to have lost the writer as well and most content is sourced for free or for a quick rub of the ego and a few unwanted lures.
I personally would sooner pay more for quality content. It needs to be better than I can get for free.
With most magazines now choosing cheaper paper, if you have good shots, they will look much better on line. 
Writing is still the key and again I would prefer to read articles about fishing and not about what gear the guy was using.

So I would be interested in how you will be sourcing your content and how you would fund it when the imag will sell for so little.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2012)

It wouldn't be available to me as I don't own a tablet so I'm not really your target market... But unless it was a standout publication i wouldn't pay for it either. The only fishing magazine i will pay for out of my own pocket is this one http://www.fishingwild.com.au/ If you could emulate the quality of this magazine in an online format, then I'd consider a subscription. However this is an expensive magazine and I assume they pay their contributors accordingly. I can't see how this would be possible for a bargain price. In any case, good luck with your venture.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Have you seen catch magazine ?
https://www.catchmagazine.net/Magazine/ ... n=0&page=0


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2012)

keza said:


> Have you seen catch magazine ?
> https://www.catchmagazine.net/Magazine/ ... n=0&page=0


I have now. Porn Thanks!


----------

